# Maddi's funeral



## Fleur (Jan 20, 2014)

So Maddi went to the rainbow bridge and the green fields this night after she've been sick during a week. This is how her owner, Kristina, wants her funeral to be.


Maddi will be swept in a blanket with flowers inside and outside.
Maddi will have a letter with her, one Kristina wrote and only she knows what it contains. 
Maddi will have a carrot and an apple with her so she have something to eat on her journey. 

poor baby


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 20, 2014)

Fleur said:


> So Maddi went to the rainbow bridge and the green fields this night after she've been sick during a week. This is how her owner, Kristina, wants her funeral to be.
> 
> 
> Maddi will be swept in a blanket with flowers inside and outside.
> ...


--our deepest condolences for maddi,-we all feel the pinch,-- after my heart attack 3-2011--vowing-to outlive my babies--I have found it-very difficult,--sincerely james waller :inlove:ray::dutch:heartbeat::rabbithop:rip::rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 20, 2014)

We're so sorry for your loss. We buried Finn in the yard last week wrapped in a towel with one of his favorite toys.


----------



## pani (Jan 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Maddi's passing. ray: Very sweet thoughts from Kristina to give Maddi a helping hand on her way to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## jemm (Jan 20, 2014)

Run free little Maddi xx


----------

